

HK share: what do you do at your business that can help a startup save money?  - farout

Reddit has something similar but I thought it would be nice to orient this to startups:<p>I'll start:<p>Learn some Photoshop. Really get a book and learn just the basics. 
It makes a huge difference when you have the ability to change a wording or color on the fly versus waiting for the graphics person.
======
gschill21
If it is an exciting startup and you don't have much marketing dollars, start
a blog, apply to be a HuffPost blogger for the tech section, create a
wiki/crunch base page, and brand the business online, and then begin reaching
out to your favorite tech writers for mentions in their pieces that has to do
with the industry your startup is in.

------
farout
Oh and one more, always ask the designer for the psd (Photoshop) files not
just png or jpg - this way you can easily modify it.

